# 2011 mk6 2.5 ECU Upgrade



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

I recently checked with Apr and they do not have a firm release date for their ECU Upgrade for the mk6 2.5 engine. I'm sure it's the same deal at GIAC but I haven't asked them yet. Has anyone here heard otherwise?


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

well i just found that unitronic offers an upgrade, don't see any others:
http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/vo..._2010-2012_volkswagen_golf_mk6_25l_170hp.html


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mattdl4 said:


> well i just found that unitronic offers an upgrade, don't see any others:
> http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/vo..._2010-2012_volkswagen_golf_mk6_25l_170hp.html


unitronic is awesome!  

ima user. lol


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> unitronic is awesome!
> 
> ima user. lol


More like a Uni-whore :thumbup:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

Jeff of United Motorsports just finished the 09 2.5 ecu upgrade, and the MKVI isn't much different. He shou,d have that one finished soon, I would call them if I were you. Much less expensive than Unitronic, and $100 off through some point in January. :beer:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Adam Pristas said:


> Jeff of United Motorsports just finished the 09 2.5 ecu upgrade, and the MKVI isn't much different. He shou,d have that one finished soon, I would call them if I were you. Much less expensive than Unitronic, and $100 off through some point in January. :beer:


Yes, wait. UM is right on top of the MkVI stuff.


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks all for the quick replies! I'm new to the 2.5 scene, coming from vr6's and 2.0's mainly. The aftermarket for 2.5's is definitely a little bit harder to find but momentum appears to be picking up.

Zevion: I just moved to St. Paul a few months ago, we might have to meet up sometime. I see your r32 and raise you a :beer:


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

C2 just tested theirs and should have something VERY SOON!! :beer:eace:


----------



## mattdl4 (Aug 11, 2002)

decisions, decisions. It's almost like that scene in indiana jones "you must choose, choose wisely"









Just got some AWE tuning pipes to put on this weekend, should keep me occupied until I decide upon a chip 

I've always been obsessed with the guttural sound of 5cyl engines ever since I heard Audi's group b rally cars. I bought this car instead of a GTI thinking I wouldn't tune it, boy was I wrong.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

mattdl4 said:


> Zevion: I just moved to St. Paul a few months ago, we might have to meet up sometime. I see your r32 and raise you a :beer:


Hey, you bet. PM me and we can exchange numbers. You're most welcome to check out the .:R


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Unitronic's is ready for up to the 2012 Mk6. Getting mine after the holidays. Stage 2.


----------



## ian20x (Jun 18, 2013)

*How does tuning affect fuel efficiency?*

So I read that stage 1 tuning offers "Improved Fuel Efficiency". Anyone have any figures on this? I read in another thread someone quoting somewhere around 28 MPG in the city which is a huge improvement on the stock.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

mattdl4 said:


> decisions, decisions. It's almost like that scene in indiana jones "you must choose, choose wisely"
> I bought this car instead of a GTI thinking I wouldn't tune it, boy was I wrong.


I bought mine thinking it would be my Daily Driver.
Now I'm thinking of dumping my slushbox & getting a 5 spd (then add a turbo)
IE's SRI may have pushed me over the edge. :laugh:


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> unitronic is awesome!
> 
> ima user. lol


185bhp with no hardware? Is that for real?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Zoolook_ said:


> 185bhp with no hardware? Is that for real?


most other tuners can do the same...

I liked uni because inarguably they are good at what they do. And they were the very first ones to deliver me17 2.5L software... 

My issue with them was their lack of offers and options for 2.5 tuning, specially custom or 2.5T stuff.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> most other tuners can do the same...
> 
> I liked uni because inarguably they are good at what they do. And they were the very first ones to deliver me17 2.5L software...
> 
> My issue with them was their lack of offers and options for 2.5 tuning, specially custom or 2.5T stuff.


Being able to do it in 2 hours on the bench seems appealing. Most I have seen mean sending off the ECU which I don't want to do.


----------

